# scala c interno 4



## beauxyeux

Je ne sais pas s'on utilise le numéro correspondant à l'appartment quand on donne son adresse. En Italie surtout dans le documents on doit l'écrire. Est ce qu'il y a une expression correspondante en français?
Merci


----------



## Necsus

Non so se sia consuetudine fornirlo con l'indirizzo, ma se così fosse, credo che il corrispondente francese sia _porte_: 'escalier C, porte 4'.


----------



## beauxyeux

Necsus said:


> Non so se sia consuetudine fornirlo con l'indirizzo, ma se così fosse, credo che il corrispondente francese sia _porte_: 'escalier C, porte 4'.



Grazie mille davvero, io avevo pensato a "appartement".
Un salutone


----------



## Necsus

Be', aspetta comunque eventuale conferma dai madrelingua...


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, on peut retrouver des dénominations très diverses, il me semble qu’il n’y a pas vraiment une règle précise. 
Quand la distribution se fait de façon interne par un gestionnaire pour une résidence on peut simplement mentionner le numéro.
Mr Pierre 
Résidence le Rousseau (N° 102)
4 place carrée 
...


----------



## Ruminante

'Escalier C, porte 4'. A vrai dire, moi aussi j'aurais choisi "appartement", donc - en attendant confirmation de la part d'un francophone - je propose 'escalier C, appartement 4'.



beauxyeux said:


> Je ne sais pas si 'on utilise ...Merci


Attention, je crois qu'on ne peut pas apostropher "si" on français
Salutations "a tutto il mondo" (scherzo, à tout le monde)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> 'Escalier C, porte 4'. A vrai dire, moi aussi j'aurais choisi "appartement", donc - en attendant confirmation de la part d'un francophone - je propose 'escalier C, appartement 4'.
> 
> 
> Attention, je crois qu'on ne peut pas apostropher "si" on français
> Salutations "a tutto il mondo" (scherzo, à tout le monde)


 
Je pense avoir déjà entendu "Escalier C porte 4" dans des films, peut-être un peu anciens ... 

On peut apostropher "si" seulement lorsqu'il est suivi de "i" ; ex. : s'il est suivi de "i"  .


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai toujours vu des dénominations très diverses mais notons que dans la définition de la norme AFNOR *XP Z10-011 *pour un particulier il est mentionné « N° d’appartement ou.. »

*LES DÉFINITIONS D’UNE ADRESSE*
*L’adresse en France est définie par les règles de la norme AFNOR XP Z10-011.*
http://www.laposte.fr/sna/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=86
*ADRESSE DU PARTICULIER *
1- CIVILITE-TITRE ou QUALITE-PRENOM-NOM 
2- N° APP ou BAL-ETAGE-COULOIR-ESC 
3- ENTREE-BATIMENT-IMMEUBLE-RESIDENCE 
4- NUMERO-LIBELLE DE LA VOIE 
5- LIEU DIT ou SERVICE PARTICULIER DE DISTRIBUTION 
6- CODE POSTAL et LOCALITE DE DESTINATION ou CODE CEDEX et LIBELLE CEDEX

La ligne 1 permet d’identifier le destinataire, la ligne 2 le point de remise. 
La ligne 2 correspond à tout ce qui est situé à l’intérieur d’un bâtiment, la ligne 3 tout ce qui est à l’extérieur.

*ADRESSE DE L’ENTREPRISE*
1. RAISON SOCIALE *ou* DENOMINATION
2. IDENTITE DU DESTINATAIRE *et/ou* SERVICE
3. ENTREE-BATIMENT-IMMEUBLE-RES-ZI
4. NUMERO-LIBELLE DE LA VOIE
5. MENTION SPECIALE *et* COMMUNE GEOGRAPHIQUE*
6. CODE POSTAL *et* LOCALITE DE DESTINATION
*ou* CODE CEDEX *et* LIBELLE CEDEX


----------



## beauxyeux

Merci à tous pour les info données!
Et merci pour la correction sur l'apostrophe avec "si"... Je le savais mais ... on fait beaucoup d'erreurs quand même....


----------

